

Google Bought a Startup in May for $120M – Biggest NYC Exit No One Knows About - santoshsankar
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-120-million-divide-acquisition-2014-10?utm_content=buffer290c4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
muzz
The title now is "How 3 First-Time Founders Turned One-Third Of Their
Employees Into Millionaires — And No One Found Out About It" as if the 1/3
number was fact, when instead it is just a guesstimate that the author heard.

For a startup of 70 employees with $25M of VC money invested and selling for
$120M, typically the only ones that become millionaries would be the founders.

